# Como mantener el valor del pulsador?



## Vichente (May 15, 2007)

Este debe ser un problema muy común y creo que tengo la solución pero me gustaría saber cual es la más eficaz y eficiente, además si me pueden recomendar otra por supuesto.

El problema es el siguiente:

Quiero que presionando un pulsador me mantenga un "1" lógico a la salida y con otra señal  Z llevarlo nuevamente a "0".

Tenía pensado una solución, no se que opinan

- Utilizar un FLIP FLOP JK como un latch tipo D, conectando la salida del pulsador a la entrada del FLIP-FLOP D y también al clock del mismo. Para que de esta forma al presionar el pulsador ingrese a la entrada un "1" lógico y un pulso de reloj y guarde en el flanco negativo el valor en el F-F.

Además la señal Z iría al Reset del F-F para volver al estado inicial.

Me gustaría saber que piensan y si hay alguna otra forma de lograr esto.

Saludos


----------



## El nombre (May 16, 2007)

¿Con el mismo pulsador o con distinto pulsador?
los dos casos los puedes hacer con un simple D o con JK

Mira le data y ves para que es el Set y el Reset

Saludos


----------



## mabauti (May 16, 2007)

el mas sencillo que he visto utiliza compuertas nand:
http://ospitiweb.indire.it/puglia/pug03/digitale/ff2.gif


----------



## Vichente (May 16, 2007)

Parece que no me entienden, necesito que una vez apretado un pulsador se mantenga a la salida de un circuito un "1" lógico (no importa si se sigue sostiendo el mismo o si se ha soltado) hasta que una variable externa "aux" a este circuito lo lleve nuevamente a 0.

Si utilizo únicamente un F-F JK o D pelado me va a guardar perfectamente el valor del pulsador apretado (o sea un "1") pero cuando se suelte y venga otro pulso de clock me va a guardar un "0" lógico (cosa que no deseo que suceda). O sea el F-F D pone a su salida lo que hay en su entrada cuando recibe un pulso de clock.

Estaba pensando utilizar un F-F JK de flanco negativo como un latch D colocando la salida del pulsador al clock y también a la entrada pero retrasando esta anteponiendo un número par de compuertas NOT (como 4 o 6) para poder retrasar la señal de entrada. Además utilizar la variable externa para resetear al F-F. Creo que esta es la mejor solución. No sé que les parece.


----------



## El nombre (May 16, 2007)

Vaya con mi mal recuerdo (esto de hacer las cosas de cabeza). Cuando cargas, cargas simpre un nivel alto. Cuando resteteas, reseteas siempre a nivel bajo. Sólo tienes que armar el circuito para que realiza solamente eso. Si tu cargas un millon de veces te cargara una sola vez ( si no reseteas vas a tener un nivel alto siempre) ¿qué te hace que al cargar bascule? 
Repasa eso ( o igual me toca repasar a mi)
Saluos

PD no pienso en subir un esquemita. Es fácil, es... muy básico.


----------



## Vichente (May 16, 2007)

No mi querido amigo el F-F D transparenta la entrada a su salida cuando llega un pulso de reloj. Es decir sea la entrada un "0" o un "1" lo guarda cuando le llega un pulso de clock. Su tabla de verdad es

D   | Q
0    | 0
1    | 1

Saludetes

P/D: Y creo que la mejor solución es la que nombre al último porque de esa forma uso solamente un 74LS04 y un F-F JK 
Edito ---> Ah y re gracias por responder tan rápido y en especial a "El nombre"


----------



## El nombre (May 17, 2007)

Dios!! que refleja lo que tiene a la entrada!!. Dije que no lo subiría pero en el fondo soy un bonachón. Ya te comente que es muy básico.  Igual no entendí lo que pretendes hacer pero...
Repasa los Flip-Flop que es más sencilñlo de lo que parece

Monta el circuitillo que adjunto a ver que pasa.


Una misma función la puedes hacer todo lo complicado que quieras. Lo bueno de la electrónica es que funciona o no funciona. No hay nivel de incertidumbre.

.


----------



## Vichente (May 17, 2007)

Te desesperaste  ops: pero te digo que vi el circuito y me gusto mucho, se me hace que voy a utilizar ese porque es el más fácil para implementar. Gracias por hacer el esquema del circuito y disculpa si te volví loco jojojo 

Saludos


----------

